# Probleme mit Eclipse unter Linux



## windl (18. Mrz 2021)

Hi,
ich arbeite seit kurzer Zeit mit Linux Mint. 
Habe hierauf Eclipse installiert und mein Programm (abspielen von MP3's) importiert.
Die JAR-Files habe ich - wie unter Windows auch - den Classpath in Eclipse zugewiesen. 
Das es scheinbar funktioniert - dachte ich - würde ich an dem fehlerfreien kompilieren erkennen. 
So weit - so gut.
Starte ich nun das Programm in Eclipse bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

[CODE lang="java" title="Fehlermeldung"]Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no pulse-java in java.library.path: /usr/java/packages/lib:/usr/lib64:/lib64:/lib:/usr/lib
    at java.base/java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:2447)
    at java.base/java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:809)
    at java.base/java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1893)[/CODE]

Als ich mir nun eine .sh Datei erstellt habe und dem Classpath die Dateien zugewiesen habe und das Programm gestartet habe - funktionierte dies OHNE Probleme.
Kann mir jemand dieses Verhalten erklären bzw. was mache ich hier falsch?

Danke für die Hilfe
Uwe


----------



## Flown (18. Mrz 2021)

pulse-java ist ein Problem mit dem Audiotreiber. Hast du schon was ausprobiert, was so im Internet herumschwirrt?


----------



## windl (18. Mrz 2021)

Ja - habe ich. Zumal das Programm aus dem Terminal aufgerufen - fehlerfrei funktioniert.


----------



## LimDul (18. Mrz 2021)

Hier mal geschaut: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/957700/how-to-set-the-java-library-path-from-eclipse

Du musst für das jar auch den native Library Path setzen.


----------



## kneitzel (18. Mrz 2021)

Das es aus dem Terminal heraus funktioniert kann an entsprechend gesetzten Umgebungsvariablen liegen. Die lädt eine Shell beim (interaktiven) Start und die fehlen in eclipse ggf.


----------



## windl (18. Mrz 2021)

Ok - vielen Dank
Jetzt habe ich den native Library Path gesetzt und erhalte folgenden Fehler :-(
--> das hat nun wenig mit dem ursprünglichen Problem zu tun 
[CODE lang="java" title="Fehler"]/app/eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full.linux.x86_64_15.0.1.v20201027-0507/jre/bin/java: symbol lookup error: /run/user/1000/doc/4b230791/jni/libpulse-java.so: undefined symbol: pa_mainloop_new
[/CODE]

Das Package hatte ich installiert!

```
apt-get install libpulse-jni libpulse-java
```


----------



## kneitzel (18. Mrz 2021)

Da wäre meine Frage, ob Du das pulse-audio System auch nutzt? Sprich: pulseaudio hast Du auf Deinem System auch installiert?

Die lib Pakete sind Entwickler Pakete, die nur für die Entwicklung da sind. Aber zur Ausführung werden ggf. noch weitere Dinge benötigt, die bei dir ggf. fehlen. pa_mainloop_new dürfte in einer Library pulse-simple sein oder so (brauchst Du aber nicht, weil Du kein c/c++ entwickelst) aber die shared library scheint er nicht zu finden ... Oder die Versionen passen nicht zusammen, d.h. die libs, die Du installiert hast passen nicht zu der pulseaudio Version, die du nutzt ...

Etwas in der Art wäre jetzt meine Vermutung ...


----------



## windl (18. Mrz 2021)

ok - da hänge ich jetzt! 
Dachte eigentlich ich würde pulse verwenden. Zumal für mein Verständnis die Datei ja scheinbar auf meinem Rechner liegen sollte. Leider kann ich sie wohl nicht finden um sie in Eclipse einzuhängen


----------



## Oneixee5 (19. Mrz 2021)

Da Mint ubuntu sehr ähnlich ist, hilft das hier evtl. weiter: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio/


----------

